# Super Sabots and Cast Bullets--



## hubel458 (Jul 6, 2008)

A super great use for 58cal cast, Minie Bullets
and 58cal, solid base bullets. put them in a good 12ga sabot.
Just for those wanting super, big bore power, and those
Minie bullets transfer much more damage to targets than
the lighter pistol bullets other 12ga sabots use.

Should work great for big game in Paradox and bore guns.
Also for few million of shotgun only deer hunters;
More info in 12ga FH thread in reloading/ammo section.Ed


----------

